# CPC Seeking FT Remote position Remote preferred



## jod867 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jody Thompson CPC, CBCS, CMAA           801-380-2723           jody@eminenthealthservices.com
Summary of qualifications	
	Multiple Certifications in Medical Coding, Billing and Administration.
	Proficient in E-clinicalworks, Quickpractice, and Mediconnect software.
	Detail oriented, self-motivated, meeting project deadlines efficiently.
Certifications	Certified Professional Coder (CPC) AAPC                                                Certified Billing and Coding Specialist (CBCS) NHA                                      Certified Medical Administrative Assistant (CMAA) NHA
Professional experience	2012-Present            Saratoga Physical Therapy	Saratoga Springs, UT
Contract Billing and Coding Specialist
	Receive charges from provider and Process all claims for payment
	Send out patient statements and f/u for payment on balances
	Work with Lawyers, Auto insurance and Workers comp to settle claims.

2012 - Present	            Riverton Family Health Center	    Riverton, UT
Billing/Coding specialist
	Insurance receivables collection specialist. 
	Process claim denials, E/M and DX Audits, Reviews, and Appeals. 
	ICD-10 Team lead, performing documentation audits for readiness.
	Perform Pre-audits before claim submission for correct coding.
2009 - 2011               Mediconnect Global                 South Jordan, UT
Remote Quality Auditor/Coder
	Perform quality audits of IDC-9 codes for multiple coders. 
	Assign IDC-9 codes for Multiple Providers in various specialties.
	Extract HCC measures from patient records for client analysis. 
2006 - 2011	Riverton Family Health Center	Riverton, UT
Billing/Front Office Manager
	Proficient in creating, coding, auditing and processing claims.
	Implemented Insurance and patient receivables changes to reduce aging.  
	Process claim denials, E/M and DX Audits, Reviews, and Appeals. 
	Streamlined patient collections process and policies. 
	Training of personnel on E-Clinical Works EMR management software. 
Education	2009	                                      Self-Study Courses
	Step-By-Step Medical Coding
	Exploring Medical Language
	CPC Exam Study Guide
	DK Anatomy of the Body 
2009                                                 General Education Diploma (GED)
2001                          Mountain Land Advanced Technology Center
	Graphic Design and Computer Networking Courses
Professional memberships	American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)                           
National Healthcare Association (NHA)


----------

